# Dispositivo electrónico capaz de presentar una carga constante



## dosplumas (Ene 27, 2011)

Voy a montar una turbina con un generador de corriente alterna de 4KW en un aprovechamiento hidraulico para uso domestico (sin conectar a la red publica). Por lo que he leido en internet, es necesario instalar al generador un dispositivo o controlador *"electrónico"*. Me explico. Cuando pasa el agua por la turbina, mediante una correa se transmite la potencia mediante movimiento al generador. A su vez, el generador "frena" la turbina para producir energia electrica. Cuanto mayor sea la carga conectada al generador, mayor fuerza de frenado realiza sobre la turbina.

Si conectaramos directamente el generador a la red domestica, al encender la calefacción o apagarla, provocaría aumentos/disminución de tensión y de frecuencia. Para evitar esta inestabilidad, se conecta un dispositivo *electrónico* capaz de presentar una carga constante hacia el generador (independiente del consumo domestico real). Además, este equipo debe ser capaz de desviar la carga absorvida del generador y que no se consume en la red domestica hacia una resistencia capaz de disipar la potencia sobrante. He estado buscando en internet este equipo como "controlador de carga", "regulador", ... y no le he encontrado.

Alguien me puede indicar el nombre que tendría este dispositivo? Donde se podría comprar? Sería facíl montarlo?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2011)

Cuando manejas tu automóvil y ya deseas NO ir a 100Km/h sino mas despacio ¿ Que haces ?
Retiras un poco la presión sobre el acelerador 
o
mantienes el motor acelerado y presionas al mismo tiempo el freno.

Lo que estas proponiendo es un desperdicio de potencia, agua, recursos y anti-ecológico, ya que estas mandando a la atmósfera calor que se podría evitar.
Además de hacer funcionar siempre el sistema a plena potencia lo que provoca recalentamiento y desgaste prematuro del mismo.

Lo que se hace es medir la frecuencia de generación del dispositivo, en caso de ser mayor a la debida, un dispositivo mecánico o electrónico/mecánico limita el paso de agua y viceversa, si la frecuencia cae, aumenta el paso de agua.

El sistema de frenado por consumo se emplea, a veces, en generación eólica, NO en hidráulica.


----------



## jorge andrada (Ene 28, 2011)

lo que buscas se llama o lo denominan en los generadores modernos como (AVR), que es un regulador de la tension de exitacion del generador, y de esta manera maneja la salida.
si bien hay una relacion de la frecuencia y el voltaje dependiendo del consumo, tu generador tiene que decir a que Rpm te genera una cierta frecuencia. porque no lo puedes hacer todo mecanicamente porque puedes quedar en un punto en que no llegues con la frecuencia o te pases de voltaje. para esto se utilizan los dos sistemas de manera conjunta o separada. 
priemero tu saves a que velocidad se tiene que mover tu generador para entregarte una determinada frecuencia, por ejemplo por decirlo asi necesitas 5000 RPM para obtener 50Hz.
cuando sube la carga y se frena la turbina necesitas aumentar el suministro o caudal de agua para volver a los 5000 rpm, que es tu frecuencia optima. listo eso por un lado.
ahora tienes que regular la corriente. en tu generador tienes basicamente tres bobinados, y se comporta asi: un bobinado es de potencia que de este te entrega la energia potente para tu suministro, que sobre este no se debe regular nada. en otro bobinado se genera menos voltaje para hacer un a realimentacion hacia el otro bobinado que por lo general esta hechjo sobre el rotor, que a este bobinado del rotor se le tiene que introducir una corriente continua, entonces el regulador se lo conecta entre la bobina de realimentacion y la bobina exitatriz (rotor) de la bobina de realimentcion te saldra una tension, ejemplo 100 voltios, a plena marcha, y por jemplo con una carga constante en tu generador, necesitas 50 voltios en la exitatriz para generar a la salida 220 voltios c.a.
el regulador mide la salida de 220, para mantenerla, si tu carga en la salida sube tu tension en es instante cae, y por lo tanto el regulador detecta eso y aumenta la tension de exitatriz, por ejemplo a 55 voltios, y tu tension de salida se estabiliza en 220 de nuevo, y asi lo hace odo el tiempo segun suba o baje la tension de salida en funcion de la carga, y entonces al sistema mecanico solo lo utiliza ara mantener la velocidad que te determinara tu frecuencia. 
a estos reguladores lo puedes hacer con transistores bipolares y unas cuantas resistencias diodos y filtros, o tambien lo puedes hacer con un mosfet y un pequño microcontrolador.
de las dos manera funciona bien, todo depende de con que electronica te manejes mejor ya sea la digital o la analogica.


----------



## dosplumas (Ene 31, 2011)

En primer lugar agradeceros las respuestas que me habeis dado.
Tengo claro que el dispositivo de regulación no puede ser "sólo" mecanico porque el control debe realizarse casi instantaneamente y cerrar o abrir una valvula requiere segundos. En cuanto a la respuesta relativa a utilizar un AVR no me convence: si disminuimos el campo magnetico del interior del generador, efectivamente disminuira la tensión de salida, pero al mismo tiempo, el generador "frenará" menos a la turbina. Es decir, se elevará la frecuencia de la tensión de salida.
Sigo pensando que la idea de utilizar un dispositivo que presente una carga constante a la turbina es la mejor idea (por cierto, no es mía). Adicionalmente, y en base a vuestra aportación se podría implementar un sistema que cuando no se consuma en la red domestica potencia, se cierre la valvula de la turbina para no derrochar agua/calor.

De todas formas, vuelvo al principio. ¿Conoceis algún dispositivo capaz de presentar una carga constante al generador de la turbina? ¿Sería posible diseñar un circuito que derive la corriente necesaria hacia una resistencia de carga para mantener la frecuencia estable? ¿Conoceis alguna Empresa que me pueda ayudar?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2011)

yo no se si hay, pero se puede diseñar tranquilamente.

no es moco de pavo pero tampoco gran tema , uno seria una resistencia, mas bien un grup de resistencias para ir entrando o saliendo de a pasos.

sensor >>> logica >>> triacs.

si lo logras sensando la V.sal casi casi ese aparato tiene un olor a estabilizador de tension, pero el estabilizador loque hace es seleccionar derivaciones de un trafo.

tendrias que preguntar a alguno que haga eso.
no preguntaste ???? 
o a los que hacen eso que vos estas usando ........no averiguaste ??
por que si es necesario entonces deberia alguien comercializarlo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 31, 2011)

Si seguís con tu idea de una carga constante, una opción podría ser un zener de alterna.
Como se hace? un puente de diodos y un zener. Por supuesto, habrá que dimensionar todo para que aguante el "pesto". O sea, si la tensión intenta subir, el zener la consume, si baja, deja de consumir.


----------



## jorge andrada (Feb 1, 2011)

oviamente vos lo quieres hacer con el sistema de manejar la potencia de salida. No es lo correcto ni lo recomendable, ya que es como que al auto lo aceleres al 100% y luego para andar mas despacio pisas a medio el embriague, o sea lo exiges al equipo sin necesidad, pero bueno si tu lo quieres hacer asi hazlo.
de todas maneras te voy a explicar nuebamente el sistema anterior que es algo que actualmente asi se utiliza, de fabria los grupo electrogenos y generadoras de turbina bienen con este sistema que te digo, y no solo te digo porque lo  escuche, sino porque yo me dedico a eso tambien y ya fabrique varios AVR, y este tipo de cosas:
la valbula de regulacion de caudal regula la velocidad, y la frecuencia te la da la velocidad, yu el regulador AVR te regula la carga de salida variando la entrada, es tal cual como si necesitas variar la potencia de un transformador, se trabaja  sobre el primario se regula el primario que es mucho mas manejable que el secundaio, que maneja mucha mas corriente, pero en el caso del generador de corrietne se hace necesario manejar la exitacion, de esta manera no desperdicias energia ni desgaste de tu sistema, aparte tene en cuenta algo.
vos por ejemplo tienes un generador de 10.000 Watts, y si solamete en un momento por decirlo asi tienes una carga de 100 Watts, con tu sistema tendras que disipar todo el resto, o sea son 9900 watts tirados al aire, aparte vas a tener una linda estufita.
el sistema que yo te digo AVR si le pones un osciloscopio en la salida del generador, es imperceptible el cambio de frecuencia de salida, ya que es mu rapido y precisa la regulacion, tienen una rampa que de tal manera compensa la carga asi no sea brusco el salto.
o sea esto es haci actualmetne en los equipos de hoy en dia se los hace asi, y cuando se necesita exactitud en la frecuencia, ya que alimenta equipos sumamente delicados y precisos que hacen mediciones exacta o esas cosas bienen como una especie de motorcito que se le pone en la salida del generador, que este lo que hace es corregir todo el tiempo la frecuencia, pero sino con el sistema AVR la vaiacion de frecuencia es de aproximadamente 0.5 Hz. cuando mucho si el salto es grande 1 Hz.
y con respecto a la valbula si no tienes o no consigues una mecanica que corte o interrumpa el suministro de hagua la puedes hacer con un sistema de freno y embrague en el acople. pero es mucho mas precisa y recomendable la valbula de caudal.
que hasta te la puedes fabricar, puedes utilizar una o mas valbulas en paralelo cervcomandadas o con mando de un motorcito pap cada una, y la controlas con una plaqueta que lea tu frecuencia si quieres, o sea tienes varias cosas por hacer, pero yo te aconsejaria que manejes , la entrada.
Ya si estas encaprichado, ( que es algo comun en nosotros los electronicos je je), bueno azlo, yo siempre digo "Hay dos formas de aprender las cosas, por las buenas y por las malas" asi que amigo tu eliges la forma en que quieres aprender esto. 
suerte con lo tuyo y no dejes de comentar como vas. en una de esas te podemos ayudar con mas cosas. 

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Dano (Feb 1, 2011)

Los únicos AVR que conozxco con microcontroladores. mmm...
Tampoco conozco que se vendan estos tipos de aparatos, pero se puede diseñar en una tarde con electrónica analógica (nada de microcontroladores).

Basicmente necesitas dos reguladores retroalimentados.

1.Regular corriente de exitación (Dependiendo de la tensión de salida)
2.Regular apertura de la compuerta. (con respecto a la frecuencia).

Todo el sistema debería estar alimentado a batería que es constantemente recargada.

Casi seguro que tendrás que agregarle masa al eje.

Sería correcto ensayar el alternador para obtener sus curvas, la Xd y Xreacción del inducido, ademas de la resistencia del cobre propia de la fase. (Behn-eschenburg y Pottier si haces el dewatado).

Buu estoy sonando demasiado nerd :/, capaz que el tigre tiene ganas de agarrar el multisim y tirar algunas lineas.   (Te tiré todo el laburo Angel ajajja).

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> .....Sería correcto ensayar el alternador para obtener sus curvas, la Xd y Xreacción del inducido, ....


Por aquí había publicado algo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/on-off-alternador-coche-segun-rpm-25629/#post210909


----------



## Dano (Feb 1, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por aquí había publicado algo
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/on-off-alternador-coche-segun-rpm-25629/#post210909



El problema es que ese alternador no es igual al de Dosplumas, la mayor diferencia por lo general es en vacío.

Ese alternador tiene una curva poco abrupta, por lo visto trabaja en una zona muy lejos de la saturación, en alternadores mas grandes (con una mayor Fem) la curva es muy parecida al ciclo de histeresis, la tangente de la curva en alternador Delco-Remy queda casi sobre la misma gráfica, en cambio si la curva es mas abrupta la tangente queda mucho mas vertical, aumentando la Zs.

Saludos.

PD:Ya se que escribí unas 500 veces la palabra "curva", no se me ocurrían sinónimos y tengo un asado esperandome.


----------



## foso (Feb 2, 2011)

Yo lo que haría es una serie de conversiones. Pasar a continua, luego de nuevo a alterna de 50 Hz o la frecuncia de la red domestica que tengas. Poniendola en fase con la linea. Luego la conectas sin problema directo a la linea. saludosplumas


----------



## jorge andrada (Feb 2, 2011)

AVR es como le dicen aqui a ese dispositivo, y es asi tal cual como dices es analogico y regula de esa manera, solo que hay tres tipos, 1º el que depende de una bateria para funcionar, hay otro que en el eje del gnerador tambien tiene acoplado un dinamo o magneto que genera su propia energia para que funcione la realimentacion y todo eso, y esta el tercero que en el mismo rotor del generador tiene dos imanes para que cuando gire comenza a generar algo, y asi comienza la realimentacion y luego cuando llega al valor de corrte ya trabaja solo el regulador. en el caso de utilizar la bateria solamente la utiliza para exitar al generador, luego este queda funcionando con su propia energia, porque en realidad mas o menos lo que necesita para entrar en regimen normal de trabajo con carga media son aproximadamente 30 o 40 voltios, y cuando esta a plena carga aveces llega hasta unos 60 voltios, eso varia dependiendo de cada generador, pero por lo general son esos valores, con 12 voltios de la bateria puedes generar solamente unos 150 voltios de salida, que normalmente se los utiliza para probar un generador, le desconectas todo las plaquetas al equipo y le poned una bateria directametne en los carbones del rotor y te entregara una tension fija, pero solo se utiliza para probar. saludo

con respecto a lo que dice foso, si en cierto punto es buena la idea, solo que lo mismo necesitas respetar ciertos valores del generador, ese caso se lo utiliza cuando necesitas una perfeccion de onda, frecuencia y voltaje, de esta manera lo haces bien controlado lo bueno de esto que a partir de salida del generador, puedes obtener hasta trifasica si quieres, en los ragos de tension y frecuencias que quieras, la verdad estaria bueno esto, pero tambien va a depender que que potencias vayas a manejar, si son 10 KVA, es complicado fabricar algo asi.
en cambio si son 1 KVA por ejemplo es mucho mas sencillo, no digo que sea facil pero mas sencillo por la potencia de los componentes, este aparatito ya existe conocido como inverter, o tambien si nos fijamos es lo que hacen los variadores de velocidad con modulos IGBTs.
el variador o los inverter lo que hacen es convertir en continua o a partir de continua generara una frecuencia y tension determinada.
o sea que tranquilamente puedes utilizar un variador de velocidad en la salida del generador si es que quieres exactitud en tu frecuencia.

pero como te dije antes puedes probar de hacer este dispositivio que yo te digo, ya que lo deverias ver funcionando para converncerte, ademas es vastante snsillo de ahcer, azlo con analogica, yo por ejemplo los hago con microcontroladores ya que trabajo con microcontroladore me es mas facil programar el micro antes de calcular las resistencias y hacer ensayos, en la practica te vas a dar cuenta a que me refiero.
 y lo mismo tienen que reguular de alguna manera la entrada de agua para mantenter estable tu frecuencia. este sistema funciona de lo mas bien.

eso si ten en cunata algo hagas lo que hagas en el generador a sea en la entrada o en la salida o donque quieras y como quieras, lo mismo tienes qu ehacer algo que te controle y regule el caudal de entrada de agua o algun dispositivo que te controle la parte mecanica, porque sino tendras problemas por ese aspecto, porque por mas que tu carga en el generador sea la ideal. el agua no se comporta como deberia ser lo ideal.
por razones exteriores a tu sistema siempre tienes que tener un control de caudal, hay muchos factores que afectan y por ejemplo siempre para hacer estas cosas tu regimen normal de trabajo simepre tiene que estar por debajo del rendimiento del sistema porque con las valvulas de caudal puedes regular bien tu sistema sino de lo contrario perderas frecuencia por mas equipos que le pongas a la salida del generador.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hacer el regulador de velocidad es relativamente simple (la parte electrónica), con un PLL es suficiente.
El regulador de tensión también es simple, tensión de referencia, muestra de tensión de salida, comparador y listo el pollo.
No obstante, tampoco sé si la idea original de dosplumas es tan mala. El agua va a seguir circulando, haciendo una carga constante (o quizás un sistema combinado), esa energía no necesariamente tiene que ser desaprovechada. Ese excedente se podría aprovechar para varias cosas: calentar agua, refrigerar, cargar baterías para uso posterior, accionar una bomba que riegue o llene un tanque, etc.

PD: Dano, eso de la curvas no es una fijación sexual? 

PD1: en realidad con el detector de fase del pll quise decir


----------



## jorge andrada (Feb 2, 2011)

estoy de acuerdo en lo de aprovechar la energia de el agua va a seguir corriendo, eso si joya, pero el lo que queria si es que yo no entendi mal, era hacer un dispositivo que absorba, la energia sobrante del generador, no del agua sino del generador, asi el generador tenga una carga constante, y que ademas el dispositivo se auto regule su carga dependiendo de la carga externa al generador. 
con eso que decis vos de aprovechar el agua esta bien pero no fue lo que dijo dosplumas, si es que entendi bien.

con respecto al regulador ni si quiera es necesario utilizar un PLL, como dijo dano solamente con un par de transistores y resistencias lo puede hacer.

aparte seria importante que dosplumas nos cuente un poco como que tipo de cargas va a manejar, que potencia, y que dispositivos va a manejar. de eso va a depender la simplicidad del regulador y las placas de control.

comento asi rapidito nomas. 
ejemplo, si utilizara solamente para iluminacion, joya es el mejor de los casos y el mas simple.

pero en el otro extremo si me dice que va a conectar uno o mas motores asincronicos mas computadoras o algo de eso, aaaaa, ya hay que tener otros cuidados, porque ya surgen otros efectos dentro del generador a causa de los motores, y no solo por la reactiva del motor, sino por los transitorios de laa bobinas y otros efectos mas que se producen a causa del campo giratorio de ferrari.
y si sumas las computadoras, es malo que todo esto este en la linea de la o las pc, es como que nosotros hagamos una dieta de todos los dias durante un año solo comamos amburguesas.

entonces ya hay que tener en cuenta otros parametros para disear el regulador, y ya no es tan sencillo de hacerlo, con un PLL tampoco. ya te vas a electronica analogica avanzada, o bien microcontroladores.

y si utilizas solo motores e iluminacion o motores solos, ya no es tan complicado, pero tampoco tan sencillo como el caso de iluminacion solamente.

comento esto porque ya hice varios de estos trabajos, e hice reguladores, y e notado la gan diferencia que hay entre la practica y la teoria en el caso de generadores, o sea que dsoplumas, lo que quieras hacer comenza a hacerlo y sobre la marcha te daras cuentas de los cambios o ajustes que tengas que hacer, y a medida que lo vayas haciendo le aprenderas mucho mas que lo que te podemos llegar a explicar. seria interesante si te consigues aunque sea prestado un osciloscopio, o al menos un programita de osciloscopio en donde puedas ver lo que sale de tu generador y lo que pasa cuando vacio y cuando carga y cuanto y que tipo. 
sino trabajaras a ciegas. y si tu onda no es muy bien definida o algo medio raro sale, tu tester te mentira, y si no puedes conseguirte un osciloscopio, un frecuencimetro, y ademas para medir mejor tu tension es mejor medirla en continua, por ejemplo a la salida del generador conectas una lamparita de 40w como apra que tenga carga, y en paralelo pones un puente rectificador y un capacitor para filtro, y mides con tu tester en continua, esto te dara una mejor imajen del voltaje que realmente te entrega.   
yo te digo todo esto porque ya me lleve varias sorpresas que uno normalmente no las considera.  por eso te repito seria interesante que comentes que tipos de cargas manejas y todo eso. que te puse anteriormente.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 2, 2011)

Una opcion sencilla y que se usa en los AVRs es sensar la tension de salida  (de forma trisfasica) y con esa tension se dispara un rectificador semicontrolado (SCRs y Diodos) variando el angulo de disparode los SCRs   para atacar el bobinado de excitacion del generador par el caso delos AVRs  la frecuencia no se usa para controlar la tension se envia aun equipo para controlar las RPM del motor (en caso de una generador diesel)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

Yo todavía tengo contactos con el departamento de ingeniería de una fábrica de turbinas hidráulicas, si publicas tipo, marca, modelo de tu turbina puede que me sugieran la mejor opción de regulación.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mi idea de aprovechar, esta en función del planteo original de 2P, algo que compense y mantenga constante el consumo. Y como adicional, lo que sugerí es que esa potencia disipada en ese dispositivo se puede aprovechar.
Pero es como dice el señor de los lanzallamas, primero deberíamos saber que turbina va a usar y por supuesto que generador, así va a ser más fácil brindarle al menos alguna sugerencia o solución.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

También habría que conocer que tipo de generador se acopla con la turbina.

Si el generador es de alterna y a frecuencia de red domiciliaria, yo emplearía 2 reguladores, uno de velocidad y uno de tensión.
Ambos electrónicos, solo que el de velocidad debería actuar sobre el caudal de agua mediante algún artilugio mecánico.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> También habría que conocer que tipo de generador se acopla con la turbina.
> 
> Si el generador es de alterna y a frecuencia de red domiciliaria, yo emplearía 2 reguladores, uno de velocidad y uno de tensión.
> Ambos electrónicos, solo *que el de velocidad debería actuar sobre el caudal de agua mediante algún artilugio mecánico*.



Lo suscribo. Igual que un generador de un grupo electrógeno (por pequeño que sea) lleva un regulador sobre el acelerador, uno de turbina debería de llevarlo sobre el "grifo". Este regulador podría ser mecánico, el motogenerador que yo tenía de 2kW no se como iba pero seguro que no era nada electrónico complejo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 2, 2011)

El regulador de flujo mmmmmmmm que feo que suena esto, mejor no sigo, va a venir el Sr. Cacho y me va a llevar con él luego de su comentario sexópata al averno


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 2, 2011)

Si para regular el agua se usar un regulador de caudal o lo que es llamado regulador de alabes, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Dano (Feb 2, 2011)

PD: Dano, eso de la curvas no es una fijación sexual? Dejalo ahí mejor


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> El regulador de flujo mmmmmmmm que feo que suena esto, mejor no sigo, va a venir el Sr. Cacho y me va a llevar con él luego de su comentario sexópata al averno





Y por que sería *solo* el Sr. Cacho, yo tengo el spiedo encendido y a la temperatura justa.



Scooter dijo:


> Lo suscribo. Igual que un generador de un grupo electrógeno (por pequeño que sea) lleva un regulador sobre el acelerador, uno de turbina debería de llevarlo sobre el "grifo". Este regulador podría ser mecánico, el motogenerador que yo tenía de 2kW no se como iba pero seguro que no era nada electrónico complejo.



Eso con un 99.9% de seguridad, por ejemplo en moto-generadores Japoneses o chinos que inundan el mercado es un regulador centrífugo (tipo regulador de  Watt) que actúa directo sobre el acelerador.

La tecnología de inyección electrónica puede haber cambiado algo en este sistema, esto en motores de ciclo Diesel o Nafteros a inyección.

Pero en generación por hidráulica hace años que no hay cambios, el regulador es mediante álabes de paso variable comandados por presión hidráulica (No la del agua) y esta administrada electronicamente.
Obvio que en un generador de 4KW no se justifica semejante aparato.
Pero si justificaría una válvula mariposa y un motor PaP que la maneje.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 2, 2011)

El regule hidráulico yo lo haría simplemente con un "servo" como el que se usaba (no sé ahora) en los timones automáticos de hace unos años. Tenían un motor DC común, con desmultiplicación, en la pieza móvil un potenciómetro solidario y no mucho más.



> Y por que sería *solo* el Sr. Cacho, yo tengo el spiedo encendido y a la temperatura justa.


Porque _cuculus_ hasta ahora (no sé dentro de un ratito) creía que era el único de los moderadores con la mente retorcida con respecto a términos que pueden darse a otra interpretación 

Reflexión:
Hasta ahora he tenido el placer de tratar con 3 moderadores: el Sr. Dano, el Sr. Fogonazo y el Sr. Cacho.
No diré quién es quién, pero a uno, abiertamente le gusta el etílico, a otro, el etílico y el sexo, y a otro, el sexo. Con esto tenemos cubierta casi la totalidad de los pecados capitales. En mi octava vida (ya que estoy en la novena y me queda solo esta), habré sido taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan malo?
O será simplemente el viejo dicho: la curiosidad mató al gato? Uhmmmm o Dios los cría y el viento los amontona?

PD: realmente estoy muy a gusto en esta comunidad. No hago muchos aportes, pero sí hice uno bueno, traje al lado obscuro a Willson


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2011)

Tengo un grupo Briggs-Stratton de 4,5 KW , VA (o como quieran llamarlo  ) naftero carburado , y la regulación de velocidad (frecuencia) la hace mediante una aleta de chapa de unos 10 cm x 10 cm colocada junto al volante-ventilador , le sigue una varillita con un resorte conectada al acelerador, y fin. Hace una "tosida" cuando arranca algún motor mas o menos importante , como un aire de 3000 Frigo pero inmediatamente se estabiliza.

Saludos !


----------



## J2C (Feb 2, 2011)

osplumas 
He visto hoy tu thread y recorde hace un tiempo haber visto una pagina con la implementación de algo parecido, el link es siguiente: " _http://www.ludens.cl/Electron/picelc/picelc.html_ " y viene derivado de otro; lamentablemente esta en inglés pero el Google Traductor lo pasa bastante bien a castellano, para los moderadores si es incorrecto por favor avisenme,

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2011)

Se me ocurre lo mismo que propuso fogonazo: Regulador de amplitud al inductor del alternador pero regulador de frecuencia como un freno eléctrico con un puente y una carga en continua controlada por pwm. Pienso que un triac con control de fase distorsionaría demasiado la señal.
Igual eso es mas sencillo y rápido en respuesta que una electroválvula con sus inercias y las del agua, golpes de ariete etc...

PD como carga-freno pones una resistencia dentro del calentador de agua y un panel peltier en la nevera, así aprovechan para algo.


----------



## dosplumas (Feb 4, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros aportes. J2C, el enlace que has colgado era lo que estaba buscando. Muchas gracias.

Dos plumas


----------



## Dano (Feb 4, 2011)

Como aseguras que te sirve ese circuito me llama poderosamente la atención que el generador que tienes es monofásico.

Ese circuito cumple su función bien, pero de eficiente no tiene nada, podría servir como un regulador contra picos ya que las variaciones de exitación del alternador deben ser lentas (unos segundos, para prevenir que quede una remanencia magnética alta).

El alternador va a estar conectado a la red?


----------



## dosplumas (Feb 4, 2011)

Dano,

El generador que utilizaré es monofasico y no estará conectado a la red.

En el funcionamiento normal, el generador está frenando a la turbina. En ese esfuerzo, se produce energía electrica. Si dismunye la carga en el generador, la resistencia que el generador pone a la turbina disminuye y la turbina+generador giran más rápido (aumenta la frecuencia y pueden generarse picos de tensión que pueden dañar otros equipos conectados).

Sin haberlo probado, el circuito controla la frecuencia de la tensión que genera el generador y si aumenta, activa los TRIAC para aumentar la carga y frenar a la turbina. En principio me parece que puede funcionar. En cualquier caso, seguire investigando porque al poner en google "Electronic Load Controller" han aparecido bastante documentación al respecto.


----------



## Dano (Feb 4, 2011)

dosplumas dijo:


> Dano,
> 
> El generador que utilizaré es monofasico y no estará conectado a la red.
> 
> ...



No voy a repetir lo que se comentó antes porque es mas que suficiente, pero ese tipo de regulación no es conveniente para un uso continuo.

Si el proyecto lo que pretende es que sea ecológico, con ese sistema de regulación será todo lo contrario.


----------



## J2C (Feb 5, 2011)

En ningún momento Dosplumas ha dicho que deseaba algo ecológico, puede que quiera aprovechar el agua que circula por un canal de riego con lo cual no podría variar el caudal del mismo.

Creo que debemos situarnos un poco mas en la geografía de la aplicación que le pretende dar el.

En muchos pueblos/poblados de España es normal que pasen por varios lados del pueblo canales de riego con agua debido a los desniveles, en todo caso deberíamos pedirle a Dosplumas que nos comente un poco mas su idea del _aprovechamiento hidráulico para uso domestico (sin conectar a la red publica)_. 

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## dosplumas (Feb 5, 2011)

Aunque no lo he dicho, no me gusta "calentar" la atmosfera porque sí, pero esta solución es la que he visto que implementan varias empresas "serias". He intentado adquirir algún otro  tipo de regulador que no "queme" los 5KW y no lo he encontrado. Además, la solución que justifica este diseño me convence desde el punto de vista técnico.

Evidentemente, no pretenfo calentar la atmosfera a razón de 5KWH. Mi intención es ponerla operativa cuando requiera un consumo elevado durante un periodo de tiempo continuado. Además, trataría de ajustar el caudal a la potenciaque necesito. Por ejemplo, en invierno para calentar la casa.

Dicho esto, indicar que además de disponer de una tención estable (proyecto principal), pretendo poder controlar la apertura, cierre y nivel del embalse asociado mediante control remoto (envio de SMS) y control del aprovechamiento.


----------

